# my 16 yr old dog refuses to eat or drink



## senecaripple (Sep 4, 2006)

she must've suffered a stroke over the easter vacation, but she was able to hobble. she's now blind and cannot walk anymore. only recently she has refused to eat or drink any water. i think our chihuahah wants to move on. we dont want to put her to sleep. any suggestions to try and get her to accept some food. we feed her science diet canned food. she ate some yesterday(sunday) but wont eat anything today. she licked the water a little. she still defecates. my girlfriend has to hold her while i give her some water. she cat stand on her own anymore.


----------



## skillet (Sep 4, 2006)

Same thing happened with our beloved pet last year(same symptons anyway).. I'm afraid the end is near. Had to have "maplenut" put down. She just got worse over about 4 days. The last day her eyes glazed over and she couldn't see or hear us... 

I feel for ya.. Our vet said there was nothing he could do.

Sympathy for ya..

Gordon


----------



## Lee1959 (Sep 4, 2006)

I would take her to the vet, most have emergency holiday numbers. I know you do not wish to have her put down, but, for her sake, do what is best for her, not for you. Perhaps there is something the vet can do, one never knows, at least you will know you tried everything you could, when she dies. 

I feel for you, I know how hard it is to watch a family member like this, and yes pets become family. Do what you can for her.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear about your dog's troubles. I have a friend who had a very old dog in similar condition a few years ago. I turned her on to a vet who beleives in pet ownwers who are very hands-on. He gave her steroids, hypos and taught her when and how to use them. Amazingly, the dog had a pretty good life for another two years because of her super-human devotion and efforts. I could never have done it. 

It is also hard to find the right vet. So many will just take advantage of the pet owner in those situations.

Sub


----------



## TedTheLed (Sep 4, 2006)

please don't speculate about what is happening, please take her to the vet right away..


----------



## Sigman (Sep 4, 2006)

Indeed it sounds as if she is suffering and needs a vet immediately.


----------



## nikon (Sep 4, 2006)

Absolutely take her to the Vet ASAP. It would be cruel to her to make her suffer if her time has come. 

I wish you strength through this difficult time.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Sep 5, 2006)

*I think your baby is trying to tell you something and if you have had her since she was a pup, you are truly blessed. I know how difficult it can be to lose a member of your family, my prayers are with you. *


----------



## Chronos (Sep 5, 2006)

Please let us know what the vet said. Our thoughts and prayers are with you. 
We are nearing the end with our 16 year old yellow Lab, Kashmir. She's been a wonderful friend. Lately she's been slowing down dramatically. Her arthritis has worsened to the point she can barely walk and can no longer climb the stairs. She's also nearly blind and deaf and her mental faculties are suspect. We pay a fortune in vet bills and medications too. Both of our vets agree that the time is likely here as she's not enjoying life anymore, and is in a lot of constant, chronic pain. It will be harder on the kids (6 and 3) but I think the inevitable is coming in the next week or so. I don't like the idea of keeping her alive if she is suffering so.


----------



## senecaripple (Sep 7, 2006)

thank you all for your comfort and support. i was not able to locate a vet on labor day, so i took her to a friend's house who has sevveral pets; ducks, ginea pigs, and 2 dogs. he said she does not appear to be in pain, thoughh she was not able to open her mouth. we tried to feed and drop l'iquids down her throat. well, she just wouldnt open her mouth. we took her home, stayed with her all nite till morning. we went to work, our first days with students since the last school year. we said goodbye to the dog, when we returned she had passed away. it was like she waited for us to go to work and when she heard the door closed she went. at least we had the whole summer with her 24/7. i did have her since she was a pup. we burried her that day. but i truly miss her. i've been looking for any pictures of her. it's really tough to lose a pet you've had for 16 years. you think they can live forever. 
thanks again for thhe prayers and comfort, and chronos it's going to be tough when you wont be seeing kashmir anymore. take as many pictures as you can of your dog NOW!


----------



## Pila_Power (Sep 7, 2006)

Sad for your loss senecaripple, I'll go hug my puppy for you when I get home from work.

Times will be better, later.


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Now she's running, playing, barking, and having a blast up in doggy heaven and she'll be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge! You had 16 wonderful years with her, hold onto all those beautiful memories forever.*


----------



## RA40 (Sep 7, 2006)

This brings a tears to my eyes. Our pets give the world for us and the love they return is beyond anything. It's a blessing to be able to share such time with our furry friends. She will be missed.


----------



## Chronos (Sep 7, 2006)

senecaripple, 

My condolensces. I am so sorry. It is amazing how stoic these animals can be, isn't it? I don't doubt for a moment that she waited until everyone left. Luckily we have a lot of photos of Kash; even our Christmas card last year was a pic of the kids and Kash on the beach.

When I was about 12 we had to put our beagle Nicky down. Two nights later I woke in the morning and realized my feet were warm- Nicky always slept on my bed at the foot. The night before I was restless as my feet were cool. Well, I noticed there was a depression in my bed covers where Nicky slept and the spot was warm. I became a believer in ghosts that morning! Love never dies, does it?


----------



## Lee1959 (Sep 7, 2006)

My condolences, it is hard to lose a family member like that. They give you pure love for their short lifetime, enough to last you in your thoughts for your lifetime. I still miss my George cat, had her for 18 years and lost her 10 years ago. She slept every night of her life next to my pillow, if I was there or no. I love Tabitha, our current cat, but George will never be out of my thoughts and memories and I will always miss her.


----------



## Christoefor (Sep 7, 2006)

Very sorry to hear your dog did not live. Said a prayer for you. The only problem with dogs is they just don't live long enough. But they sure can teach you about love. God bless.


----------



## senecaripple (Sep 7, 2006)

the toughest part is going home and there is no dog to come and greet you, feeding the dog, no dog to jump on your feet, your lap, sleep on top of your pillow or between your legs, nestled inside your arm, or on your chest when you are lying down on your bed. i still have her bedding the way it was, her can of food still in the refigerator to be preserved there. nothing will ever replace my yvonnine! 
thanks to you all again for your prayers, and support.


----------



## gggarf (Sep 7, 2006)

Very sorry for your loss. We had a lab mix that was our baby for 15 years and 4 months and I have to say that signing that paper to have her put to rest was the hardest thing I have ever had to sign in my life. But we knew it was time as her thirst and appetite diminished and she became more lethargic with each passing day. My wife and I were crying, and our vet was even weeping as he prepared the medication to put her to rest. He had been her Dr. since she was 8 weeks old. Rest assured as someone said in an earlier post that your "baby" will be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge and is now again running and playing and carefully watching for YOU to join someday. It is so sad to read these posts as it brings back that horrible day. There are still times that I swear I can hear her tags jingle or even get a whiff of her scent. Probably all imagination but it gets easier as the days go by. Hang in there and cherish the memories.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 7, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss. Pets are cherished members of the family, every bit as much as people are, and it's hard when one of them is suddenly gone. 

For what it's worth, I believe that all dogs go to heaven.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Sep 8, 2006)

Just shone a light up to the sky.


----------



## Dawg (Sep 8, 2006)

ChocolateLab33 said:


> *Now she's running, playing, barking, and having a blast up in doggy heaven and she'll be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge! You had 16 wonderful years with her, hold onto all those beautiful memories forever.*


I second this. It is so very hard to cope with losses of this magnitude. I had to put down my best friend Pepe, my Siberian Husky almost 3 years ago on Christmas day. His kennel Mate is 13 years old and she is getting close. Holding your dog while he dies is so very hard, but I am glad that I was able to do it and I will buck up if it needs to be done again. There is a website in England that will put up a memorial for a small fee. I put a memorial up for Pepe and it gives me comfort to be able to look at it from time to time. I hope you will be able to get another dog soon. While a new puppy can never replace that which you lost, our hearts have an amazing capacity for love, and there is always room for more.

http://www.pets2rest.co.uk/Dogs_2003/pepe.htm


----------



## Bimmerboy (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey, senecaripple. Very sorry to hear of your loss. I know exactly about still having her bedding there and a can of food in the refrigerator. You can only remove that stuff when you're ready.

Losing my almost 16 year old pooch this past January was very hard on me, and it still is. I miss her all the time, and was thinking about her when I came across your thread, as I had seen a bunch of her hair while going through some boxes of things today.

Although nothing makes it easy, it does help to always remember that your dog loved you, and you loved your dog. Sixteen years is never enough, but I wouldn't trade the love and memories during that time for anything.

My best wishes go out to you, your family, and yvonnine.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't believe in God or Heaven, but I do believe in Dog, and I KNOW they go to Heaven.

I don't know what else to say, except that you should look for a dog who needs a family.

My heart is with you.


----------



## senecaripple (Sep 9, 2006)

i went home the other day searching for any pictures and momorabilia of yvonnine. i found some with my neices when they were just toddlers, now they are in college and one is 15 years old. i found her old self-feeding bowl. 
i also found an old camera with film. i will develop these in the hopes that there are yvoninnes in them. 
this has been the only thread i've been reading. havent really been doing anything since.
bimmerboy, you are so right, 16 years is not enough, i thought she would live forever.
chocolatelab33 i yvonnine is in rainbow bridge.
dawg thanks for the link.
chronos i hope she haunts me, i'll look down and see her on thhe floor wagging her tail and waiting for me to pick her up.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 9, 2006)

Senecaripple, just reading the paragraph above is giving me the sniffles. I know exactly how you feel.

One of the greatest lessons that pets teach is is the gift of pure, unconditional love. It sounds like she was a good teacher.
:grouphug:


----------



## Dogliness (Sep 9, 2006)

Senecaripple, your story is breaking my heart. I know how very difficult it is to lose a beloved canine friend. I have suffered that loss as well. I have two dogs, a Springer Spaniel named Pepper shown in my Avitar and a Brittney. I cherish every moment with both of them. Sixteen years is way too short, but it is a long and good life span for a dog. Yvonnine was lucky to have such a devoted and caring master. Perhaps you might want to post a photo of Yvonnie so we may all remember her with you. Best regards, Dogliness.


----------



## AFAustin (Sep 9, 2006)

senecaripple,

My deepest sympathies. We had to put down our beloved Golden Retriever, Belle, a few years ago, and it still hurts. One good thing was that our vet agreed to come out to our house to do it, so we wouldn't have to stress her out by taking her in to the vet clinic. She died very quickly and peacefully in my arms. 

We mourned a long time, but were finally ready to get a new dog. We adopted a beautiful English Pointer puppy, Chula, who has grown into the beautiful Pointer you see in my avatar. If you're a dog person, probably the best thing you can do, for yourself and for some lucky dog, is to get another one to be a part of your family.

My sympathies and best wishes.


----------



## Tooner (Sep 10, 2006)

Senecaripple

So sorry about he loss of your beloved pet. They do have a huge presence in our lives and homes. I know how hard it is to go home and not to be greeted by a wagging tail after so many years. When they go, they leave a big hole. Even when you get to the point that you no longer think about her constantly, it takes a still longer time to get over that weird feeling that something isn’t right, that something is missing, then you remember all over again. My condolences to you and your family.

Confidential to Chronos:
Your best friend needs your help now, more than ever. Be strong.


----------



## Mad1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Aww... I well up when I read these kinda threads. My dog (first dog) is 9 now so hopefully she has a few more years left.

Charlie.
http://www.10100111001.co.uk/vault/files/charlie.jpg


----------



## a99raptors (Sep 10, 2006)

My dog has a similar condition. For others who are interested, try checking with the vet about possibly prescribing prednisone. It is a steroid, and even 10mg a day has improved my dog's appetite a lot. Also the side effects are negligible considering age and condition. Science diet is not the tastiest thing around so you might also consider just giving her anything her heart desires . I feel sorry for you, and I am going through a similar thing right now. My only consolation is that he is ready for a better time. Much much better than what I can give him right now.

And yes, ALL dogs DO go to heaven! 

"For no being ever gave so selflessly for the comfort, service and security in another as our faithful companions....."


----------



## a99raptors (Sep 10, 2006)

Mad1 said:


> Aww... I well up when I read these kinda threads. My dog (first dog) is 9 now so hopefully she has a few more years left.
> 
> Charlie.
> http://www.10100111001.co.uk/vault/files/charlie.jpg


 Take her to the vet regularly. Make sure she is on the best diet possible and get good exercise. Also, read up on your dog's breed because ALL purebred dogs have predilections to certain illnesses. It's built into their genes, but a lot can be prevented. Don't forget that it is not how long one lives but how one lives.


----------



## senecaripple (Sep 10, 2006)

reading all of your anecdotes, replies have truly helped me in my loss. pictures of your dogs are just wonderful. i have mostly print pix of yvonnine when she was a year old. i dont have a scanner to post any pix of her. i've searched for unsucessfuly for any digital pix of her. i'm not big on pictures, unfortunately. i did search. i have some digital pix but they're not all that good. i dont really know how to upload them here.
yvonnine was raised on science diet. she loved to eat, even seneca's food. she's our cat and my user id here. she would be caught eating out of his bowl even though there's her own crunchies, and after eating her canned food (science diet). 
they were both spoiled!


----------

